# Avast and Facebook problem?



## Mooselover (May 4, 2009)

:duel:

i signed up to facebook yesterday..only cause i LOVE my bestest friend more than i thought....aaarrgghhh. everytime i log in, my puter comes runs like a snail and freezes. the orange ball will NOT stop twerling, then i have to do a 'end program' just to have internet access. same carp happened tonight. is there anyway i can find a way for the 2 programs not to fight each other? moose-goos for all suggestions ~ML


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

Change you security settings and clean out some cookies. It helped me a lot. If you security is too high it wont let other pages like FB load. Just a thought.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Sounds to be what's a pretty common occurrence when you put viruses like FB on your computer. I'd delete FB.. I've lived without it for the last 10 years and I've still got all my best friends..


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

simi-steading said:


> Sounds to be what's a pretty common occurrence when you put viruses like FB on your computer. I'd delete FB.. I've lived without it for the last 10 years and I've still got all my best friends..


You deleted Facebook from your computer? How did you do that?


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I said I'D delete it. I've never had an account... but not really delete it since it's a web site, but rather just don't go to the site.. .


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

FB has become so much more malware laden and security vulnerable over the last year or so, it triggers many antiviral programs. A number of folks I know who experienced problems with their systems deloused their systems cache files and cookies and quit visiting FB and their systems began running much better.


----------



## Mooselover (May 4, 2009)

moose thanks for the input. it's sorta what i figured about FB. i'll be deleting my account. it isn't worth the hassle and thus far i've been very pleased with avast.


----------

